

How to watch Euro 2008 live at work - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/6/euro_2008_watching_live_on_the_web

======
ivankirigin
I just asked for this on twitter. Croatia beat Germany 2-1!

------
ardit33
or you can check out veetle.com --oneof my friend's startup

You can create your station there, and somebody has created a station with
live games!

It works on linux and windows, but I am not sure it works on mac yet.

My productivity at work during the day has been very low these days. All the
games have been pretty good, and some of the groups are getting very heated.

------
lpgauth
Any one has a good website for macs?

------
mcxx
<http://www.justin.tv/worldsport1>

